# Your first villagers



## Kalle (Dec 28, 2016)

Whether you've started with the Gamecube AC title, New Leaf, or anything in between, which villagers were your first ever? Do you have some attachment to any of them?

I started with the NA Gamecube release, but never played another AC until New Leaf. As such, I started with six villagers, two of which I had to have in New Leaf again (Bob and Apollo).

Bob
Apollo
Axel
Betty
Cashmere
Belle

Belle moved out fairly quickly, as did Cashmere, who were replaced by Pinky and Monique. I still have the other four in my original village though, so for me it's unfortunate that Betty did not return in the Welcome amiibo update. I originally brought Axel to my NL village, too, but was really disappointed how Nintendo changed his home.


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2016)

i started with wild world; i don't remember all of my first villagers, since it was years ago, but i do remember that i had tangy c:

i have a pretty small attachment to her; she's special in my books, since she's the only villager i remember i had during my first wild world save file, which is why i also decided to get her for my new leaf town ^^


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't remember for sure all the villagers I had in my gamecube town, but for sure I started with Maddie, Samson, Groucho, and Rex, of which I still love Maddie and Groucho. The cranky personalities on the gamecube were so grumpy, I loved it! They're quite toned down in new leaf.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 29, 2016)

In my first GCN town, there was Bob, Mitzi, Tangy, Tom, Gwen and Quetzal. In my second GCN town, I think it was Doc, Weber, Freckles, Mitzi and two others who I can't remember right now. In my New Leaf town, there was Tangy, Mott, Jeremiah, Wolfgang and Vesta.


----------



## SilkingOblique (Dec 29, 2016)

In ACPG all I can remember is Monique, Rhoda, Opal, Kiki, Tangy, and Nate. In ACWW all I remember is Friga and Kiki. In ACCF all I can remember is Ed, Clyde, Kiki, Tangy and Camofrog. And in my very, very, VERY first ACNL town all that comes to mind is Deena, hahaha.

As you can see Tangy and Kiki have kinda been there through it all with me. c:


----------



## MorningStar (Dec 30, 2016)

I started with Whitney and Drago, who I loved, Gabi, who I was neutral about, and Cobb and Jambette, who I absolutely hated. I had also never played an Animal Crossing game before, so was unaware new villagers could move in... Or that any could move out.

Drago was my first villager to move after I took a hiatus, and so I stopped playing for like a year out of frustration and a slight sense of betrayal.

As it happens, Whitney is the only villager left of those original five, but I intend to get Drago back soon. No one's quite been able to replace him as my favourite Lazy villager just yet.


----------



## Whinterrr (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't remember many of my villagers, but In Wild World it was Bunnie that I remember first seeing, City Folk was Joey and Cookie, New Leaf was Rowan, and in Gamecube it was Wolfgang, Weber and Rosie that I remember


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 30, 2016)

New Leaf! Over 2 years ago.   I started out with:
-Purrl
-Poppy
-Roald
-Rasher
-Pompom


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 2, 2017)

My first Animal Crossing game was the original for the Gamecube, and honestly the only villager I remember having was Poncho. I love him so much, I'm still looking to get him into my ACNL town.


----------



## cicikittycat (Jan 2, 2017)

My first game was wild world and it was the reason I got a ds actually. It was the only game I had for the first few months I had it. I remeber some characters I had but was favorite Chevre and she was one of my orginals and after about a year she decided to move out and by then my sister had her own cartige and she came over and took Chevre and before then the both of us had noclue that she could take Chevre and once she did I begged her every day to make her move so I could have her again. Two games later and I'm still looking for her ;(


----------



## Sawa (Jan 2, 2017)

Caroline, Peewee, Cranston, Cheri and Mathilda IIRC.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2017)

My first villagers in New Leaf were Pecan, Vesta, Gruff, Cousteau and Penelope.
Of all of them, Pecan is the only remaining villager I still have in my town. I wish I still had Vesta and Penelope ;-;


----------



## Flare (Jan 3, 2017)

New Leaf:
Molly
Rosie
Queenie
Ozzie
Monty
Molly and Rosie were my favorite! 
Queenie would be hilarious too lol. :3
Ozzie was good.
Monty as well.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 4, 2017)

New Leaf was my first game, and I started with Punchy, Peanut, Sally, Jay and Butch  I quickly grew attached to Punchy- so much so that I cried for days when my little sister deleted that town  Thankfully I was able to get Punchy back after a few months... I've been playing AC for 2 1/2 years, and he's still my favorite villager to this day ^u^


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jan 4, 2017)

My starting villagers in Wild World were Bill, Bunnie and Purrl.

In New Leaf for one town I got Deli, Cesar, Pate, Moose and Celia whereas in another I got Rodney, Wart Jr, Kitty, Lucky and someone I cannot remember for the life of me.


----------



## liliamgirl (Jan 5, 2017)

Started in Wild World with Sally, Bill, Nibbles, and some other randoms.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 5, 2017)

In every AC game that I owned (GC,DS,3DS) I always got Hazel and Olivia... xD


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd kill for Bob. He's the closest to a Rover villager I could ever get.

Well, at least BlueBear was my first villager. I think Rooney, Stiches, and Sydney were too.


----------



## tacocat (Jan 5, 2017)

I remember Kiki, Teddy, Truffles, Aurora, Carrie, and Alfonso in GC. Kiki is my absolute favourite.

I got New Leaf because I was feeling nostalgic, but I still miss the original version of Animal Crossing.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 6, 2017)

RoverIsReallyCute said:


> I'd kill for Bob. He's the closest to a Rover villager I could ever get.



I kinda wish that Rover would become a villager later on in the series. They've made his role so minor in New Leaf that he only appears ONCE (unless you use his amiibo card which you have to pay for). He should be smug or lazy. Also, I agree with your username.


----------



## Tobia (Jan 6, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I kinda wish that Rover would become a villager later on in the series.



I want this :/ or at least for him to be around more.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 6, 2017)

My first ever starting villagers were Gigi, Joey, Agent S, Genji and Wolfgang...

Joey's stupid house was right in front of a bridge lol. Also since I was new to the series I was kinda sad that Agent S's house looked like a ****ty broom room and wanted to improve it for her XD

Wolfgang was the first one I really "connected" with. Although I would later find out he's one of the least interesting wolves imo, he'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Hom-Dai (Jan 8, 2017)

I had Rocco on the GC and in WW


----------



## Crowe F. (Jan 8, 2017)

Bob
Static
Cousteu
Peaches
Porsha
EDIT: Olivia


----------



## Bucket (Jan 8, 2017)

My first game was City Folk, but I don't remember my villagers, so I'll just say who I got in New Leaf. :3

Gaston
Willow
Hugh
Margie
Anabelle
All of them I still have and treasure dearly!


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 8, 2017)

Acnl was my first game, and I had THREE villagers popular among the fans:
Lucky, Freya Agent S, Kabuki, and Kody. That was before the Walker era began in vKidswa.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jan 8, 2017)

In ACCF I know I had Clyde (I have HUGE attachment issues to him haha) , Cesar, and I think Teddy.
In ACWW I currently have Elmer, Gwen, Rowan, Apollo, Genji, Freckles, Curt! 
In ACNL my non amiibo villagers were Hopper, Bill, Joey, Lolly, Tabby, Olivia, Deirdre!


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

Some of the villagers in my first New Leaf town were Benedict, Truffles, and Grizzly. Astrid was my first move in.


----------



## eastwest (Jan 8, 2017)

I started with WW, I can't remember all of my villagers that I started with but I distinctly remember having Apollo, Opal and Hugh in my town from the start!


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 9, 2017)

I started with ACNL almost 2 years ago and my very first starting villagers were Lolly, Biskit, Tammi, Timbra, and Goose.


----------



## Kalle (Jan 12, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I kinda wish that Rover would become a villager later on in the series. They've made his role so minor in New Leaf that he only appears ONCE (unless you use his amiibo card which you have to pay for). He should be smug or lazy. Also, I agree with your username.



Definitely a smug villager, I bet.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 12, 2017)

i had vladmir, cranston, alice, mira, muffy, colton, poppy


----------



## ashlif (Jan 14, 2017)

My first AC game is New Leaf which I started to play in 2015.
Starting villagers are:
Molly 
Freckles
Ali
Rizzo
Drift


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 14, 2017)

In my first WW town, I unfortunately can't remember everyone...but I do remember having Rosie, Sally, Lucy, and Mathilda. In NL, my first town's starters were Bob, Curt, Violet, Hamlet, and someone else who I forgot.


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sheldon was actually one of the first villagers I grew attached to
And right when the amiibo cards came & I brought his card online! So now it's like. I have him forever. We're the best of bros


----------



## Qwerty2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

My starting villagers for New Leaf were:
Chief
Astrid
Biff
Barold
Tabby


----------



## Bubblebeam (Jan 23, 2017)

From what I recall of my first Wild World save:

Rod
Goose
Moe
Filbert
Olivia
Margie (left very early if I recall)

And all hold a special place in my heart for introducing me to AC.


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 24, 2017)

In New Leaf they were:
Kevin
Fauna
Bluebear
Alfonso
Wolfgang

A few I had a closer attachment to but all of them are awesome to me.


----------



## misakixx (Jan 27, 2017)

i have worldwide (on r4), city folk and new leaf but i barely remember.
i remember no one on worldwide.
only alice and prince so far on city folk. i started out with alice on that town and it was my first ac game and first ever dreamie. prince was also cute tho.
on my first new leaf town i remember gruff, baabara(really hated her but wouldnt move away), tank etc. also this is probably one of the most saddening animal crossing villager stories but ive had 2 towns on acnl so far and i started both towns with tank and on both towns he left as one of the first leavers and i really like him alot. ;-;


----------



## Celeste13 (Jan 27, 2017)

My first Villagers were Bones, Bella, Flip, Gladys, and Rizzo. Only Flip and Rizzo remain in my town. I hope to get Gladys back someday via Amiibo cards. I intend to make a Redwall town someday with all the mice, but that might have to wait until the Switch game.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

The only villagers I remember in Game cube was Blaire ( she was my favorite ) and Whitney. ( I didn't like her, and hit her with a net several times a day).

New Leaf's first villagers were Aurora, Grizzly, Peck, Merry, Vladimir, Rodeo, Olivia, Cally, and Shari. I started playing over three years ago and have them all, except Olivia and Rodeo. I lost them in the first couple of weeks of playing.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 28, 2017)

Tangy is trying to move out of my first GCN town and the game isn't giving me an option to let her stay. This is worrying me because she has been there ever since I first started playing Animal Crossing and the flowers around her house have always been there. I hope the game eventually gives me the option to let her stay.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 30, 2017)

Just started playing new leaf. I started with olivia, mitzi, sprinkle, ribbot, and barold. Still have them all except ribbot. I'm working on getting barold out and keeping the rest.


----------



## biker (Jan 31, 2017)

KEATON, I'll never forget you mah friend.


----------



## SaviorSword (Jan 31, 2017)

I had an incredible draw for my starters. I had Diana, Lolly, Knox, Bubbles, and Price.
I still have Diana and Lolly to this day.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 1, 2017)

The move is off! The game finally gave me the choice to let Tangy stay or leave. I told her to stay so thankfully I won't lose one of my starter villagers the next time I play, I hope.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

One of the first villagers I ever remember having is Alfonso in Wild World!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 10, 2017)

i had all 8 villagers when I first played Wild World as my game was second hand and I didn't wipe it. I just played on the old owners copy as I thought all the games were like that lol.

-Annabelle
-Roald
-Jeremiah
-Tangy
-Alice
-Mallary
-Lucky
-Can't remember my last villager.


----------



## Analena (Feb 18, 2017)

I started playing City Folk and Wild World at the same time. Tiffany was in my Wild World town and I loved her, Curtains was one of my first animals in City Folk, I did not like him. Those are the only two I remember. :<


----------



## thehopefulgrim (Feb 19, 2017)

The only villager I can remember is Blaire, who remains one of my favorites. I'll probably remember the rest as I stumble upon them.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 19, 2017)

I started with Wild World, and my first villagers ever were Hopper, Mint, and Puddles. I still like all of them a lot still.


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 20, 2017)

Chuck from the GCN version. His house was amazing. 

Roald and Cube too. I cannot remember which had a game cube shelf in the GCN version though.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2017)

I only remember two of the first six villagers in my first game ever of Animal Crossing. It was on the GameCube 15 years ago or so. I remember :

-Monique
-Ozzie

I also remember the first move-in was Rasher. Then I remember other villagers like Twiggy and Pompom being in my town but I am not sure they were apart of the first 6.


----------



## carp (Feb 20, 2017)

i remember two, olivia and harry.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 20, 2017)

I remember

Bluebear
Biskit
Dizzy
Iggly
Jeremiah


----------



## pixemi (Feb 20, 2017)

Yess my first town had Mitzi and Ruby as the original villagers. I loved them both and kept them!... until I restarted the town a year later haha


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 25, 2017)

I started with Wild World, I had Mint, Peanut, Melba, Pinky, Truffles, Ali, Joey, Bob, Lucky


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

I believe it was something like this on the Gamecube:
Lobo
Punchy 
Curly
Stella(why do I keep thinking her name is Marcy?)
Kitty
Monique

And a few days after Rio came in. Funny, I still remember most of the villagers who moved into that town...Good memories, but sadly my GCN memory card corrupted, after so many years. I moved onto New Leaf shortly after.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2017)

ACNL is my only Animal Crossing game i've ever had.  My first villagers were Lolly, Gaston, Monique, Drago, and Penelope.  The villagers who moved in next were Rizzo, Rocket (i wa so mad she built her house right in front of mine), Tank, and Gaston.  Could not stand Gaston, was able to get him to leave pretty quickly and have never bothered ot bring in another smug villager ever since.  Freya was the first camper I convinced to move in, love her.  Convinced Ribbot to move in next.  Then I accidentally lost Lolly and Drago when I was learning how to time travel.   Decided to let Gaston move even though I liked him, because I coudnt stand his crummy house any longer.  Their replacements were Fauna (love her, made up a lot for losing Lolly), Kiki, and Sly.  havent made any other changes.  yet...


----------



## hamster (Mar 19, 2017)

i don't know, i think Sally was one of my first villagers.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 19, 2017)

I first started with New leaf, my first five were Mitzi, Amelia, Wolfgang, Goose, and Cheri. Then came Kidd (EW MOVE OUT ALREADY) then Mira, Drago, and Opal. I let Mira go so I could get Lucky from the campsite, and finally I adopted Marshal for free as my 10th villager.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

On the GC, they were: Pecan, Bunnie, Buzz, Baabara, Quetzal, Puck, Aurora, Rio. That's who I can remember.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

There are only two that are memorable to me in ACGC as my first villagers because I talked to them a lot more than I did the other villagers in town and those villagers are Cupcake and Daisy. 

I liked Daisy, not so much Cupcake I thought her hair was weird and was a really bad hairdo for someone who would talk down to me about my fashion sense quite a lot and basically everybody else in town. She could be alright though, didn't hate her as much as I hated Monique in a later town to come. She was just annoying, but I guess they both sometimes would go out of their way to be annoying.

Daisy, I was familiar with because I'd talked to her before in wild world. I think she's a good villager, i've always quite liked her. I have nothing against her, she's always been quite sweet. Technically these aren't my first villagers though as I bought the game second hand, and there was already a saved file on it. I tried keeping that file, but I just decided to delete it in the end as it didn't feel like my own. 

In Wild World, the only villagers I can remember as my first ones are Lucy and Teddy. Lucy because I loved her at the time, and thought she was one of the best villagers ever, until I saw all the other villagers I could have and I was like WOAH. I remember I would constantly talk to her and hang out at her house a lot.  She was always inside for some reason.

Teddy was my 8th move in, and the reason why I remember him is because I hated him. LOL, I legitimately deleted my game over him because I couldn't live with the fact he was my 8th and he'd be living in my town until he eventually decides to move out with could be now or never - as I found out with Roald. :l

Wild World was also my first game.

In my City Folk town, my first villagers that I can remember were Pekoe and Drift.

Absolutely love Pekoe and still do. Drift, I don't mind at all even though I thought I hated the frogs and felt like they were the plague when I was younger because once i'd have one move in ACWW i'd usually have another move in a day later. 

In New Leaf, my first villagers were Papi, Cherry and Victoria.

Loved Papi, I used to play my old saved file every day just so I could see him. He was the only villager in town who I was constantly talking to and he holds a special place in my heart. He's not a dreamie anymore, but he's still a very sweet villager.

Cherry was a move in but she was the first move in, I don't know if that counts haha. I liked her too, she was awesome.

Victoria I absolutely hated and still do because she was right infront of the only bridge in town and she was annoyingly peppy. I love peppies, but I don't like it on her. She thought we were bestfriends within weeks of knowing her.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 31, 2017)

All I remember was from my very first New Leaf town was: Peaches, Broccolo, Genji, Timbra and Angus (honestly don't remember who the peppy villager was, may have been either Bluebear or Bonbon).

Peaches and Timbra were always there on helping me out, and Broccolo would end up being reunited when I bought a physical copy after my 3DS had its data deleted. I'm going to see if I can get Genji in my second town, one day...


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

- Cyrano
- Alfonso
- Apple
- Blaire
- Gladys

Loved them all


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

-Bettina die
-Marcel
-Mathilda
-Twiggy
-Rowan

Honestly only one I like is Twiggy, all else can leave first.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 1, 2017)

New Leaf was my first. My very first villagers ever were Cesar, Peanut, Callie, Violet, Paula, Dizzy, Flip, Kidd, Quillson and Gruff. Not the most attractive villagers, but man it was so fun


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 1, 2017)

My first game was City Folk, and my starters were Bluebear, Sydney, Butch, Broccolo, Antonio, and Gloria.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

My first was the GameCube game so it's been a long time! All I can definitely remember is having my boy Lucky, Apollo, Stitches and Mitzi.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

My first villager was skye!! i still have her 2 years later!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 5, 2017)

I can't remember any one the GameCube.
I have had a few towns on wild world. My first town I remember Angus and Static. On my second town I remember Whitney, Tangy and Mitzi. I can't remember my others.
City folk is a little hazy to me, I have had 3 towns. My first town in 2008 I can remember Winnie, Filbert, Stitches, (who I hated for some reason? I love him now though! ) Violet, Avery and Bill. My second town around 2011ish (because my little sister accidentally reset) I can remember Static, Agent S, Victoria, Nan, Nana and a frog. My 3rd town I reset in 2016 I had Gloria, Tabby, Grizzly, Sydney, Pudge and Jitters.
In New Leaf I have only had one town and I got Tabby, Biskit, Miranda, Wart Jr and Buck.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 14, 2017)

Can't remember who was first in my first town, but ones I remember from early on in the GameCube game that made an impression for me are Tad, Kiki, Cupcake, Nosegay, Sally (now Cally), and Bob, among others.


----------



## redpqndq (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't remember my first EVER, but from my first Animal Crossing town (in Wild World) I remember I had Goldie, Tangy, Whitney, Cookie, Mint, Lucky, Peanut, Samson, and Mitzi each at some point.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 22, 2017)

I can't remember all of them. The town didn't even last 2 weeks. Off the top of my head, there was Skye, then Carmen, Ken, Iggly, Pashmina, Marcel. I really don't know the others.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 23, 2017)

My first few villagers were Annabelle, Cyrano, Pashmina, Boomer and a few more, but I have forgotten already I miss them muchh


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

For New Leaf I remember having Rodney has one of my first villager.  I was like "omg a hamster?!" I also had Bree and not liking her haha although I dont think shes new to New Leaf (correct me if Im wrong)

I dont quite remember my villagers for City Folk or Wild World. But for the gamecube version I remember having Elmer the horse. Ava the chicken and of course, Mitzi. Thats where my whole love for her started. Those 3 have been my all time favorite villagers since then!


----------

